# How to run OBS as admin on macOS Catalina?



## mariaemello (Jun 17, 2020)

I am having problems on the shortcuts to start and end the recording when I am out of the window of OBS. I've read some suggestions here in the forum to go to advanced tab on settings and choose "never disable them". I've done that but it still does not work. Then I saw some people suggesting to run as admin but I don't know how to do this. Can someone help me?


----------



## roofrack (Nov 17, 2020)

I can see this is an old post and presumably you got passed this - but for the record the 'run as admin' thing is a fix for Windows prioritisation.  If you don't have Windows, you don't need it and in fact, there is no option to do so.


----------

